#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Kiradech Aphibarnrat (the golf pro)

## Johnny Farang

Can anyone spell this guy's name in Thai script? I'm trying to figure out how to pronounce it, and googling gives me only English language results.

I'm thinking it may begin with เกียรติ , but I may be way off. tia

----------


## Neverna

กิรเดช อภิบาลรัตน์

----------


## Johnny Farang

^ Cheers for that.

----------

